
Google, After Employee Protest, Overhauls Sexual Misconduct Policy - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/08/technology/google-arbitration-sexual-harassment.html
======
egwynn
Currently flagged as dupe — could someone link us to the previous discussion?

~~~
detaro
It's on the front page.

~~~
egwynn
Thanks — I hadn’t scrolled back far enough. Here’s the link for those
interested:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18407482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18407482)

